# wolf fish



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

no pic


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

had to correct it


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice looking little monster


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

prehistoric lookin fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome...check out those fangs..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes.... finally some new wolf pics









He looks really beautiful. Great looking wolf.

What kind of wolf is it? and is he active (for a wolf fish)?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i was also wondering how active he is. He looks like he is just chillin there


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I was eating at the Oyster Bar in grand central station a couple days ago and saw wolffish fillet on the menu.....doesnt look like a tasty lil guy..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I was eating at the Oyster Bar in grand central station a couple days ago and saw wolffish fillet on the menu.....doesnt look like a tasty lil guy..
> [snapback]1061440[/snapback]​


There is also a saltwater specie. They get way bigger and are also a consumption fish.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet pic that guy looks small w/ great potential


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

hes about 4 inches right now, hes not very active but he is always out in full view. I put a smelt about 3/4 his size in front of him and he gobbled it right up. Ill have to try to get a vid or atleast a pic of it. I have him in my bichir tank right now but they are a good enough size bigger than him, hopefully he wont cause any trouble until I can get him his own tank.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres a vid of him eating a smelt. sorry it kinda sucks because when I first put it in he wouldnt eat it so I lowered the camera for a second, then the ropefish and senagal went to grab it and the wolf fish lunged for it :laugh: I will try to get a better one tomarrow.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=wolf-vid


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice wolf









Is it a H. malabaricus ??? Do you have other shots ???


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

rbp75 your wolf looks like a very nice and quite rare H. macrophtalmus (aka back "traira")









I wouldn't suggest to keep him with any other fish for a long time


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres the only other good pic of him I have right now. This was taken when I turned the light on so he's not as black.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

oh yea heres another one.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he is amazing and great vid
i love those birchirs


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks, the first pic is awesome


----------

